

Heroku and App Deployment - pulakb
http://pulakonline.com/

======
pulakb
I attended a cloud training at my office recently for basic understandings of
cloud & the training was really an eye opener for me in the cloud world.
Further, I am involved in a POC project where we are deploying our node-
express application in Heroku. So I thought of penning down my learnings in
this article.

